# Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?



## Rudy (31. Mai 2006)

Moin Carpfreaks, wie befestige ich einen PVA Beutel richtig? Einfach den beutel einhaken oder den Haken mit Köder in den Beutel und den Beutel mit PVA-Schnur zubinden?


----------



## Pilkman (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Hi,

wenn ich PVA-Bags zum punktgenauen Anfüttern nutze, drehe ich die Beutel zur Öffnung hin etwas zusammen und steche mit dem Haken zwei Mal durch dieses gedrehte PVA-Material.

Ist das einfachste und man braucht auch nichts zuknoten etc. Einziger Nachteil: Die PVA-Bags dürfen nicht zu schwer bzw. zu voll gefüllt sein, sonst zieht sich man beim Wurf oder beim Abstoppen der Montage vor dem Aufprall auf´s Wasser den Wirbel des Rigs aus dem Inlinerblei oder aus dem Safety Clip.


----------



## Rudy (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

ich wollte den Haken im Beutel unterbringen weil wir viel Laub auf dem Gewässergrund haben und ich immer Laub am Haken und Blei habe! Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich ein PVA Beutel benutzen! Wenn das Blei abgesunken ist, zieht ihr dann immer ein paar cm nach damit das Rig gerade liegt oder macht ihr das garnicht?


----------



## MrTom (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Blei abgesunken ist, zieht ihr dann immer ein paar cm nach damit das Rig gerade liegt


Würde ich nicht machen, denn dabei ziehst du dir vielleicht Dreck auf den Haken. Ich würde in deinem Fall High Riser oder PVA-Tape nehmen.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Karpfenlehrlig_06 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Naja das problem bei dem PVA bags ist ja das alle murmeln auf einem punkt liegen und wenn man dann noch groß zieht hat man einen haufen boilies am platz liegen  und den köder ein stückchen weiter
naja in bafggerlöchern hat man das problem aber zum glück nur selten das laub auf dem gewässergrund liegt 

aber wieso fütterst du nicht mit nem wurfrohr an ???? kannst die murmeln doch viel beser verteilen und wenn du ne boje draussen hast is die sache idiotensicher  kannst ja immernoch ein PVA String anbinden mit 5 oder 6 murmeln drauf   is doch am leichtesten warum denn son stress beim angeln ???


----------



## Ronen (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*



> aber wieso fütterst du nicht mit nem wurfrohr an ???? kannst die murmeln doch viel beser verteilen und wenn du ne boje draussen hast is die sache idiotensicher kannst ja immernoch ein PVA String anbinden mit 5 oder 6 murmeln drauf is doch am leichtesten warum denn son stress beim angeln ???



joar...seh ich auch so.


----------



## Rudy (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

ja wenn ich nicht ein Stück nachziehe , habe ich das Gefühl das der Haken direkt neben dem blei liegt und das Rig nicht in voller Länge liegt! Und wenn ich mit pva beutel werfen, dann ist ja der haken im beutel und es kann sich kein laub dran haken!!! Aber wie montiert ihr den beutel das der hakem im beutelinneren bleibt?


----------



## MrTom (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie montiert ihr den beutel das der hakem im beutelinneren bleibt?


Wenn ich sowas mache, dann tue ich die ganze Montage samt Blei in den Beutel. Aber wie schon gesagt sind für dein Problem High Riser oder Tape die bessere Lösung.
mfg Thomas


----------



## AK74 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Hallo
Ich benutze pva-bags von ultimate die haben oben ein schnur
Zum festziehen einfach ganze montage rein und fertig.


----------



## carpjunkie (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

nabend leute!#h 
das mit dem pva bag verschließen ist eigentlich ganz einfach. man neheme eine montage,einen pva beutel mit futter drinne und lege die montage,wahlweise komplett oder nur mit rig, in den beutel. dann befeuchtet man die oberen kanten mit wasser (oder dip oder so) und drück sie zusammen und rollt sie ein wenig ein.dann musst du aber das rig,also die schnur, in eine ecke legen und die andere zusammen rollen.:m 
klappt eigentlich immer bei mir. :m :m :m :g


----------



## Rutilus (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

@Rudy:



			
				rudy schrieb:
			
		

> ja wenn ich nicht ein Stück nachziehe , habe ich das Gefühl das der Haken direkt neben dem blei liegt und das Rig nicht in voller Länge liegt!



Aber es ist doch eigentlich viel sinnvoller wenn der Haken direkt neben dem Blei liegt, weil der Fisch dann in alle Richtungen die volle Vorfachlänge zum einsaugen+wegschwimmen zur Verfügung hat. Wenn du das Vorfach streckst ist die gesamte Montage nicht mehr so effektiv, weil der Fisch in eine Richtung die doppelte Vorfachlänge zur Verfügung hat und in die anderen Richtung gar keinen Spielraum.
Das der Haken direkt neben dem Blei liegt stört den Karpfen dabei gar nicht.

Ich glaube übrigens, dass du auch in Zukunft nach dem Einholen der Montage Laub etc. am Haken haben wirst, da du - nachdem der PVA Beutel sich aufgelöst hat - dies beim Einkurbeln mit dem Haken trotzdem aufsammelst. 

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Rudy (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

gut, dann werde ich die montage nach dem wurf nicht mehr anziehen! Man lernt ja nie aus.....


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

ich pack auch die ganze montage mit köder,blei und futtermittel in den pvabeutel.hab früher auch einfach nur den beutel in den haken gehängt.das verwickelt sich aber meisstens bem auswurf.
zubinden tu ich den beutel mit einer pva schnur.
aber am liebsten fisch ich eh in so einem fall mit dem stringer...also einige köder an pvaschnur aufgezogen und an den hakenschenkel gebunden.
die montage würd ich nach dem auswurf auch nicht mehr anrühren bzw nachziehen.
lg rob


----------



## Rudy (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Wir tut ihr denn Mais und co. in den Beutel? es ist doch nass? Dann löst sich der Beutel doch auf, oder trocknet ihr das Mais vorher? Und wielange braucht der Beutel um sich aufzulösen? Aber wenn ihr die Komplette Montage mit in den Beutel legt, liegt doch der Haken und alles direkt neben der Montage....


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn ihr die Komplette Montage mit in den Beutel legt, liegt doch der Haken und alles direkt neben der Montage....



Siehe Rutilus´ Posting!  #6



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber es ist doch eigentlich viel sinnvoller wenn der Haken direkt neben dem Blei liegt, weil der Fisch dann in alle Richtungen die volle Vorfachlänge zum einsaugen+wegschwimmen zur Verfügung hat. Wenn du das Vorfach streckst ist die gesamte Montage nicht mehr so effektiv, weil der Fisch in eine Richtung die doppelte Vorfachlänge zur Verfügung hat und in die anderen Richtung gar keinen Spielraum.
> Das der Haken direkt neben dem Blei liegt stört den Karpfen dabei gar nicht.



Zum Thema Mais im PVA-Sack: Der Aufwand des Abtrocknens und des Wälzens in einem Trockenmix ist mir persönlich zur groß - obwohl prinzipiell möglich. Ich füttere im PVA-Sack daher nur Boilies, Boiliebruch, Pellets und anderes "Trocken"futter.


----------



## Rudy (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

halbiert ihr die Boilies wenn ihr sie füttert bzw. in Beutel tut?


----------



## harti911 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Ja, das macht durchaus Sinn um die Lockwirkung zu steigern, da der Boilie besser ausschwemmt wenn er halbiert oder gebrochen ist.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Es ist auf jeden Fall wichtig, dass man ein Futter in den PVA Sack stoppft, dass unter Wasser richtig gut "arbeitet". Dazu eignen sich Pellets, zerbrochene Boilies und Grundfutter am besten. Man kann das Futter übrigends mit Flüssigkeiten anrühren, die den PVA Sack nicht auflösen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind das Öle (treiben nur leider auf) oder auch Maggi. Partikel nehme ich eher zum großflächigen Füttern. Geht es hier eigentlich um PVA Säcke oder Netze? Letztere kann man durch kräftiges Stopfen des Futters zu sehr attraktiven Unterwassserexplosionen bringen.


----------



## not_a_pro (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie PVA Beutel richtig befestigen?*

Also ich verwende grundsätzlich keine pva bags. Wenn ich nur ganze oder halbe Boilies anfüttere, dann nehm ich PVA String, da kostengünstiger und praktischer. Öfter nehme ich auch Pellets mit hinzu, dann ist ein engmaschiger Strumpf optimal. Was ich mir nur noch besorgern muss ist ein Strumpf, der sich schlecht auflöst, damit ich auch Groundbait rausbringen kann. Muss ich mal den Dieter von KL fragen, glaube Fox hat sowas im Programm.


----------

